# Is Canon EOS SL1 / 100D still worth to buy? Or M3?



## yungfat (May 20, 2016)

Hi all,

Need the owner of SL1 / 100D to advise whether it's still worth to buy today.

The camera price is very cheap compare to 3 years ago.

Need a light weight body to move around, or M3 with EF adapter is better idea?

Thanks folks.


----------



## cellomaster27 (May 20, 2016)

If you have to get either one, I'd go for the SL1. It'll be faster and can be used for more different situations than the m3. Unless size is the only factor. my personal 2 cents


----------



## koenkooi (May 20, 2016)

I have an M1 as well as a 100D and they complement each other well. The 100D is a very underrated camera IMO. Canon has crippled it a lot less than the 1200d.


----------



## dak723 (May 20, 2016)

Yes, it is an absolute bargain to buy! It is smaller and especially lighter than almost anything comparable out there. Especially if you want an Optical view finder. And the kit lens 18-55 and the 55-250 zoom are both light and very sharp.


----------



## Sporgon (May 20, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Yes, it is an absolute bargain to buy! It is smaller and especially lighter than almost anything comparable out there. Especially if you want an Optical view finder. And the kit lens 18-55 and the 55-250 zoom are both light and very sharp.



Trouble is that it has a dingy little pentamirror finder. But it is a bargain. However I went for the M3.

If the 100D had been more up-market with a decent mag alloy body, pentaprism finder and the superb sensor from the M3 I'd have almost certainly gone for that. 

Having said that, if you want small and modular the M3 and it's system is actually very good. It can be pocketable or more expansive - it's up to the user.


----------



## dcm (May 20, 2016)

It depends on your use/needs, what you mean by "move around" and what EF lenses you plant to use with the adapter. 

I've used both and found the smaller/lighter M/M3 combined with native EF-M lenses better suited my needs, on the trail or just knocking about when I want something less than my FF kit. I do some serious moving around on the trail. The M3, tilt screen, and EVF are more flexible than the SL1 for me. The SL1 optical viewfinder was quite a step back from my FF bodies.

I have the EF adapter but seldom use it other than with the 50 STM. I have mostly L glass for my 6D/1DX2 which I wouldn't bother mounting on an SL1 anymore than the Ms. I tried them both with several lenses just to be sure.

On the other hand, my cousin is quite happy with the SL1, 18-55, 55-250, and 10-18 as her only kit.


----------



## applecider (May 20, 2016)

I love my sl 1 also have an m1. I use the sl1 as a dslr and keep the m1 w 22mm as a point and shoot. Once the eos adapter is added to the m1 it is sized comparatively to the sl1. 

If the sl1 were lost or stolen I'd probably wait for the hoped for update -24 MP sensor would be nice. 

The refurb sl1 and 18-55 lens at 329$ plus the refurb 55-250 stm for 129$ makes a full dslr kit for a pretty penny pincher.


----------



## d (May 21, 2016)

I own both the SL1 (~6 months) and the M3 (~2 weeks), and will only be keeping one of them. I'm a little frustrated with the SL1's inability to AFMA, and have a couple of lenses that won't nail focus wide open on it (admittedly L glass that I wouldn't often use on the SL1). 

I've only had a very superficial play with the M3 so far, and it seems ok, though I do wish it had spot AF selection like my Ricoh GR.

Now that the 80D is out, I'd like both bodies to be equipped with that sensor...perhaps an M4 is what I need.

d.


----------



## pwp (May 21, 2016)

My view is that the SL-1 is one of Canon's most under-rated releases in the past few years. To crunch an APS-C DSLR into such a tiny package is remarkable. As a travel camera with a suitable lens choice it's truly one of the best. And yes, the price right now is extremely appealing, way less than when I bought mine back when they first shipped.

-pw


----------



## yungfat (May 21, 2016)

Thank you for the sharing.

The main purpose for me to have a light body is to carry around especially while I am having a business trip, while out for dining, hang around with my buddies & family.

I think I know where should I move already! Probably the SL1 is the best bang for my usage!

The most important thing is, both take photo!

Just curious, will there be any focusing issue if using EF & EF-S USM / non-USM lens on the EOS-M EF adapter?

From some blog, they explained STM lens is no issue but some issue on non-STM lens.

Thank you.


----------



## rs (May 21, 2016)

To those of you that have the EVF-DC1, how does the size of the viewfinder image compare to any DSLR's OVFs that you have? The magnfication of the EVF is the one spec I can't track down.


----------



## Sporgon (May 21, 2016)

rs said:


> To those of you that have the EVF-DC1, how does the size of the viewfinder image compare to any DSLR's OVFs that you have? The magnfication of the EVF is the one spec I can't track down.



It seems a little smaller than the 5D / 6D, but larger than the bottom end Canon crop cameras.


----------



## e17paul (May 21, 2016)

I have the SL1, chosen over the M series for several reasons:

1. It's able to share lenses with my 6D when carrying both bodies - without any need to fumble with an adapter
2. It's light - I'm happy to carry it in my bag everyday without feeling the weight, either with the kit lens or a sensibly small prime. 
3. It's viewfinder is built in and always there
4. It does not require live view the whole time, so it's the battery can be made to last longer.
5. It was the cheaper option at the time of purchase, preserving more money for more lenses and filters. 
6. Although the touchscreen interface is good and useful, all controls can be button or dial operated when wearing gloves or if fingers are wet. 

It has a few limitations:
1. It will never be as slim as an M, so even with a pancake lens will only slip into a large pocket
2. It has no wifi or GPS - I bought an EyeFi card upon purchase. 

I'm happy with mine as a complement to its larger stablemate. Only if I really need high ISO or otherwise want full frame do I find the SL1 falling short of my needs. Maybe one day I will switch to all mirror less, but not yet 

In summary, if you want to share lenses with a larger Canon, or typically use a viewfinder rather than the screen, then the SL1 is for you. If ultimate portability is the bigger priority, then the M may win. 

Paul


----------



## rs (May 21, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you that have the EVF-DC1, how does the size of the viewfinder image compare to any DSLR's OVFs that you have? The magnfication of the EVF is the one spec I can't track down.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Poz (May 21, 2016)

What you want is what you cannot yet have - an SL2... :'(


----------



## yungfat (May 21, 2016)

e17paul said:


> I have the SL1, chosen over the M series for several reasons:
> 
> 1. It's able to share lenses with my 6D when carrying both bodies - without any need to fumble with an adapter
> 2. It's light - I'm happy to carry it in my bag everyday without feeling the weight, either with the kit lens or a sensibly small prime.
> ...



Thanks Paul for the details comparison.


----------



## yungfat (May 21, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Yung
> 
> I own the M3 since it was released, and have looked at the SL1, hard, many times. It's easily the most underrated camera as it's the only APS-C to have a very small form factor.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the useful information, I think the SL1 is pretty good for my usage, as I don't really need a pocket size camera but just small enough and light to carry around, and most important is cheap (you know why).

Cheers


----------



## yungfat (May 21, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> A second thought...
> 
> I ended up getting the M (and then M2 and M3) because my 5D didn't go with me everywhere, and the PowerShots I've gone through that did, didn't cut it for image quality.
> 
> ...



Thanks again for the sharing.

Just wonder is M3 af that bad? Thought it has got huge improvement from the predecessors.

I hope the SL1 focus much faster and more accurate than M3.


----------



## Dedicated Amateur (May 21, 2016)

Sayonara, Canon.

It's been a swell ride, but it's over now between us. You remember back when it started, with a 4MP G3. Traded in my Nikon F2 film camera plus 5 Nikkor lenses. Learned all about photography with that F2, in the 1970's. Neither one of us were rookies, back then.

Graduated to a couple of EOS Rebels, with the promise of world class optics and more pixels. Only these gradually got left behind because they were too big and too heavy. Left the Rebels for an M class. A nicely compact, very well made machine, with only a couple of problems. A little too small for my larger than average hands, and the lack of an optical viewfinder prevented me from composing the kind of landscapes that I loved. 

Call me fickle if you will, but I thought that I found true love with the SL1. Just the right size, and an optical viewfinder! What more could one want?

A little less plasticky feel.
A sensor with a larger dynamic range (like one that your competitors already are using).
Your latest processor, maybe.
I don't even care about the crummy videos.

So I have been searching the Canon Rumors forum every day for months, maybe years, for the elusive SL2.

No luck.

Well Canon, this boy is tired of waiting. He is going back to his first love, Nikon. A D5500. Right size, a little less plastic, more dynamic range.

It's been real.


----------



## TeT (May 21, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> A second thought...
> 
> I ended up getting the M (and then M2 and M3) because my 5D didn't go with me everywhere, and the PowerShots I've gone through that did, didn't cut it for image quality.
> 
> ...



Well stated...

I carry the SL1 everyday (6D when I know that i will be shooting)... will gladly trade it ALL in for the M4 if it is right...

Come on M4!!!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 21, 2016)

I initially bought the SL-1 for my "pole-cam" and found it to be really good for IQ. I now keep it with me on local trips versus carrying the beasts. If it gets damaged or stolen, I would shed less tears.
It really is a surprisingly good little body- just not bomb proof.



Edwards NASA museum &amp; Displays0328 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Pole cam Mil stat Seabee Warbirds Reno 2014 Sun 3598 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Bodie with pole cam web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 23, 2016)

I'm a *SL1* fan/owner/advocate. Get the SL1.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (May 25, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I'm a *SL1* fan/owner/advocate. Get the SL1.


Same here...debating if I want to get a nifty fifty lens to add to the family of primes.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 25, 2016)

Sportsgal501 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a *SL1* fan/owner/advocate. Get the SL1.
> ...



I got a good deal (used, eBay) on the *24mm EF-S Pancake*. That's roughly a 40mm lens on the SL1 crop sensor. Works great on the SL1! (Plus it came with a little 3rd party lens hood that is also nice.) Give that a shot for a pretty small prime unit.


----------



## dak723 (May 26, 2016)

Dedicated Amateur said:


> Sayonara, Canon.
> 
> It's been a swell ride, but it's over now between us. You remember back when it started, with a 4MP G3. Traded in my Nikon F2 film camera plus 5 Nikkor lenses. Learned all about photography with that F2, in the 1970's. Neither one of us were rookies, back then.
> 
> ...



You joined just to say goodbye! How wonderful! Canon and Nikon both make excellent cameras. No one cares which you choose. If your main concern is DR, then by all means go away! We don't need another DR crybaby here on CR.


----------



## LesC (May 26, 2016)

I have both the 100D & the original EOS M. Although the EOS M is nice, I very rarely use it probably due to lack of a viewfinder.

However, the 100D gets lots of use - If I don't want the weight/size of my 6D + 24-70 it's great. Picture quality is superb - I often pair it with my 17-40 F4L but even with the 18-135 it's very nice & so light. Touch screen is very nice too.

I'd wholeheartedly recommend it; I really hope there is a successor but I suspect there wont be. CSC's seem to be all the rage at the moment but I'd sooner stick with the 100D...

Attached is a photo from the 100D + 18-135 at 135mm, ISO 800 ...


----------



## yungfat (May 27, 2016)

LesC said:


> I have both the 100D & the original EOS M. Although the EOS M is nice, I very rarely use it probably due to lack of a viewfinder.
> 
> However, the 100D gets lots of use - If I don't want the weight/size of my 6D + 24-70 it's great. Picture quality is superb - I often pair it with my 17-40 F4L but even with the 18-135 it's very nice & so light. Touch screen is very nice too.
> 
> ...



Thanks LesC.

Although SL1 isn't a very popular camera from Canon camp, but it seems those who purchased are really fall in love with the camera, for its light weight, picture quality, build quality and so on...

I think for my needs, there is no way to go if I need a compact dslr that can carry anywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2016)

This post inspired me to check out a used M from eBay. Boy, is it a nice form factor. Makes my SL-1 look like an awkward 6-foot-tall teenager. But I can't get good pictures of anything that moves. Now this is the original M, so I'm sure the m2 and m3 are better, but woo-boy. I can't see how this autofocus could possibly be so slow when we have point-and-shoot cameras from Canon that are many times faster than this. It's genuinely awful. 

I was thinking of keeping it to teach my daughter how to take pictures, but now that I have them both in front of me, the SL-1 is going to be much better because 1) it has more manual controls to show the concepts of photography and 2) she'll actually be able to take shots of action and deliberately blur, etc., in the learning process.

I would say this, though: if you have someone who is so unsophisticated or "too cool" or just plain lazy to fiddle with more than 3 buttons on a camera, then the M series would be better. I was teaching my 5-year-old the exposure triangle and how those concepts were manipulated on the SL-1. She's getting it fine, but she's motivated (chocolate). I know another who is not so motivated, and I think she's going to like the M better than her SL-1.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> This post inspired me to check out a used M from eBay. Boy, is it a nice form factor. Makes my SL-1 look like an awkward 6-foot-tall teenager. But I can't get good pictures of anything that moves. Now this is the original M, so I'm sure the m2 and m3 are better, but woo-boy. I can't see how this autofocus could possibly be so slow when we have point-and-shoot cameras from Canon that are many times faster than this. It's genuinely awful.



Have you installed the firmware upgrade? That makes a big difference. It's still sub-par, but it stops being infuriating.


----------



## yungfat (Jun 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> This post inspired me to check out a used M from eBay. Boy, is it a nice form factor. Makes my SL-1 look like an awkward 6-foot-tall teenager. But I can't get good pictures of anything that moves. Now this is the original M, so I'm sure the m2 and m3 are better, but woo-boy. I can't see how this autofocus could possibly be so slow when we have point-and-shoot cameras from Canon that are many times faster than this. It's genuinely awful.
> 
> I was thinking of keeping it to teach my daughter how to take pictures, but now that I have them both in front of me, the SL-1 is going to be much better because 1) it has more manual controls to show the concepts of photography and 2) she'll actually be able to take shots of action and deliberately blur, etc., in the learning process.
> 
> I would say this, though: if you have someone who is so unsophisticated or "too cool" or just plain lazy to fiddle with more than 3 buttons on a camera, then the M series would be better. I was teaching my 5-year-old the exposure triangle and how those concepts were manipulated on the SL-1. She's getting it fine, but she's motivated (chocolate). I know another who is not so motivated, and I think she's going to like the M better than her SL-1.




Your daughter got a good father 
How lucky she is!


----------



## yungfat (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi!

I got an voucher recently, and I have change to redeem it with discount for M3, or 1200D, unfortunately 100D is not in the list, 760D & 70D is too large for my purpose.

Do you think 1200D is close with 100D? Or I should just go with M3?

Thank you.


----------



## KrazyE (Jul 3, 2016)

I have both the 1200D and the 100D. I like the 100D better, but that's probably because I had it first and got use to it. I'm pretty sure they have the same sensor so images should be very similar. The 1200D is a little bit larger, and is more "Rebel" like. I feel like the 100D is just a little bit nicer than the entry level Rebel.


----------



## yungfat (Jul 3, 2016)

KrazyE said:


> I have both the 1200D and the 100D. I like the 100D better, but that's probably because I had it first and got use to it. I'm pretty sure they have the same sensor so images should be very similar. The 1200D is a little bit larger, and is more "Rebel" like. I feel like the 100D is just a little bit nicer than the entry level Rebel.



Thanks KraztE.

Do you feel the AF work the same way?

Although both are identical from the specs, is it real different while shooting with both?

Just out curiosity, why you still get a1200D while you already have the 100D?

Thank you.


----------



## TeT (Jul 3, 2016)

You wont notice any real difference between the 100 & 1200 regarding AF.

Both focus in low light better than the M3... and no action shots with the M3


----------



## yungfat (Jul 5, 2016)

TeT said:


> You wont notice any real difference between the 100 & 1200 regarding AF.
> 
> Both focus in low light better than the M3... and no action shots with the M3



Thanks TeT.

In fact, one of my friend told me he thinking to buy M3 for his travel camera. He is using his old 8mp Olympus DSLR, got very sharp shoot even when sitting in the car that moving very fast, he expect the M3 will do the same.

Well, I stop him right away and explained him what I learned from you all about the user experiences.


----------



## KrazyE (Jul 6, 2016)

yungfat said:


> KrazyE said:
> 
> 
> > I have both the 1200D and the 100D. I like the 100D better, but that's probably because I had it first and got use to it. I'm pretty sure they have the same sensor so images should be very similar. The 1200D is a little bit larger, and is more "Rebel" like. I feel like the 100D is just a little bit nicer than the entry level Rebel.
> ...



I won the 1200D in a contest. Shooting with them both are very similar. I use the 1200D mainly for video, (Even though the 100D is better at video). I have my camera stabilizer set up so I can just mount the 1200D on it and go. The 100D has spot metering while the 1200D doesn't. No Mic input on the 1200D. FPS is slower on the 1200D. The big thing I like on the 100D is I can switch to video with a flick of a switch vs. on the 1200D I have to spin the wheel around to get to video. 

If you find yourself shooting with live view the 100D is much better with that.


----------



## g.loitz (Jul 12, 2016)

I would personally have to go with the Sl1. I've had mine for about 6 months and I love it. I am upgrading to the 6D in about a month, but am still going to use the sl1 as a carry everywhere camera. Even though it's not really pocket-able (unless you have obscenely sized pockets for some reason), it is still portable enough to be carried around very easily in the smallest of camera bags. Pair it with some good glass, and I don't have any doubt that you will be more than satisfied with the results you can achieve with it. I currently have it paired with a 24-105L and a Sigma 30mm ART, and I love the results I can achieve with them together. I'm investing in the 6d because I am switching to doing photography full time, so now I need the FF, better ISO sensitivity, longer battery life when shooting events like weddings, parties, etc. But on just any normal day when I am shooting just for myself, or keeping it casual I definitely will stick with my SL1. One thing I think it is worth noting though, is that the SL1 is rated at about 380 shots per battery, however the shoot I did over the weekend yielded a little over 520+ shots on one full charge, using the stock battery. The little guy continues to impress. Hope this helps!


----------



## yungfat (Oct 24, 2016)

g.loitz said:


> I would personally have to go with the Sl1. I've had mine for about 6 months and I love it. I am upgrading to the 6D in about a month, but am still going to use the sl1 as a carry everywhere camera. Even though it's not really pocket-able (unless you have obscenely sized pockets for some reason), it is still portable enough to be carried around very easily in the smallest of camera bags. Pair it with some good glass, and I don't have any doubt that you will be more than satisfied with the results you can achieve with it. I currently have it paired with a 24-105L and a Sigma 30mm ART, and I love the results I can achieve with them together. I'm investing in the 6d because I am switching to doing photography full time, so now I need the FF, better ISO sensitivity, longer battery life when shooting events like weddings, parties, etc. But on just any normal day when I am shooting just for myself, or keeping it casual I definitely will stick with my SL1. One thing I think it is worth noting though, is that the SL1 is rated at about 380 shots per battery, however the shoot I did over the weekend yielded a little over 520+ shots on one full charge, using the stock battery. The little guy continues to impress. Hope this helps!



Wow, nice shoot.
Btw, I went to 6D as there are huge discount when the time I am considered SL1.
6D is awesome, might also consider to buy one SL1 if SL2 doesn't exist...
Thanks again


----------



## TeT (Oct 24, 2016)

SL1 beats M3. Hopefully that changes with the M5. Its not about IQ.. they are all good to go in that regard.


----------



## yungfat (Oct 25, 2016)

TeT said:


> SL1 beats M3. Hopefully that changes with the M5. Its not about IQ.. they are all good to go in that regard.



Hi, TeT,
If the M5 DPAF is as good as the 5D mk IV, I might consider to purchase one instead of waiting for the SL2.
Cheers...


----------



## d (Oct 26, 2016)

TeT said:


> SL1 beats M3. Hopefully that changes with the M5. Its not about IQ.. they are all good to go in that regard.



Depends on your priorities. I sold my SL1 after buying an M3 - SL1 often failed to nail focus when I was using primes on it wide open or close to it, and of course you can't MFA on the SL1. The M3, while a bit slower perhaps, I found to be more accurate and consistent in its focussing. Definitely not amazing, but better enough than the SL1 for me to decide to only keep one.

I do miss my SL1 though - such a cute little DSLR, especially next to my 1DX.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Nov 3, 2016)

d said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > SL1 beats M3. Hopefully that changes with the M5. Its not about IQ.. they are all good to go in that regard.
> ...



Interesting! the SL1 does have focus issues with focusing.. especially with my 85mm at 1.8 and the 50mm 1.8 sometimes. But mainly in dark scenes. I didn't think the m3 was going to keep up with even the SL1.

I'd get an SL1. Even though I now have a 5D3 as my main, I find the SL1 to be worth keeping.. I don't know if I will but it's definitely a snappy camera. I do hope canon comes out with an SL2. That would be very interesting to see. With the recent sensor performances of the 80D (assuming they don't keep old tech) and adding more AF points, it could be a winner!


----------



## Josh Denver (Nov 9, 2016)

For new users (still no lens investment), Nikon have been shrinking their D5000 series size until they now reached 100D size, almost. No practical difference. That camera is TINY. Just like an SL1 but with a tilt LCD, WIFI, 24MP, Way more DR, much better video (no aliasing), more AF points, etc. It IS newer and quite a lot more expensive than the SL1 though. 

Wish Canon makes an SL2 to compete with the D5500. Just put a slim tilting hing, the 80D 24mp high DR sensor, Wifi like all new Canons, and with the sensor comes DPAF so better/easier video. Make it around 760D/D5500 price. 

Problem with the Nikon is not in the body but the glass. I can't get a tiny 28mm IS, 40mm 2.8 pancake, immensely sharp 55-250mm STM, 10-18mm IS STM (the ONLY cheap UWA photography tool), and more. 

Their zoom the 55-200mm is waay inferior in image quality and built, way. Don't have an ultra wide angle option. No stabilized primes and pancakes at both tiny size and price, etc 

A D5500 + 18-55mm is an EXCELLENT travel package nonethelsss. Lovely SL1 size body and extremely nice general lens, tiny too. http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm in love with the eos 80D. Small, light, quick, sharp.


----------



## slclick (Nov 10, 2016)

If I had to do it all over again today? I'd go with the M5. I wanted to like the SL1 so badly but it was too small for my hands, too much noise and was a piss poor backup to the 5D3 overall.


----------



## Josh Denver (Nov 10, 2016)

slclick said:


> If I had to do it all over again today? I'd go with the M5. I wanted to like the SL1 so badly but it was too small for my hands, too much noise and was a piss poor backup to the 5D3 overall.



Noise as in image noise ot sound noise (mirror + shutter)

The SL1 images are fantastically clean. With similar sharpness to the 5DIII files in detail, dynamic range of pushing the photos, identical colours, just a very very lovely image. The 5DIII shows an image advantage only above high ISOs (and of course the FF DOF). Both are pretty lousy cameras in noise when pushed up underexposd images. So you must be a high ISO shooter I wonder? (Typically shoot at 1600-6400 ISO)


----------



## Chris Jankowski (Nov 10, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> The M3 goes everywhere, but sometimes has trouble getting the picture (autofocus).
> 
> Until the M4 comes out, you have to flip that coin of not quite small enough, but powerful (SL1), or small enough but not quite powerful enough (M3)



Well, if small, easily pocketable camera with very good autofocus is your goal then Sony RX100 M5 may be the answer. nearlt 400 PDAF cells on sensor, excellent Zeiss collapsible zoom, built-in EVF, wonderfull 1" 20 Mbit sernsor. It is fairly expensive though.


----------



## Chris Jankowski (Nov 10, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> If the 100D had been more up-market with a decent mag alloy body, pentaprism finder and the superb sensor from the M3 I'd have almost certainly gone for that.



Well, you've just specified 7D MKII. However, it weighs more than twice as much as SL1 and costs 4 times as much


----------



## slclick (Nov 14, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to do it all over again today? I'd go with the M5. I wanted to like the SL1 so badly but it was too small for my hands, too much noise and was a piss poor backup to the 5D3 overall.
> ...



Obviously this is a YMMV issue. I had image noise all over the place. I only used L glass and never above 6400. I'm not angry, just my experience.


----------

